# Who is Rockford Fosgate?



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

A little trip through time from one of my magazine archives. 

Car Audio & Electronics April 1990


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Most def not those guys anymore. Damn shame to.


----------



## Khymera-B (Oct 6, 2009)

I loved my friend's 4 15" HX2's sealed. Sounded damn great in the setup he had. That had to be '99 or so.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

I always loved the look of the Diamond R on the subwoofer dustcaps.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Strange... I always thought this was Rockford...

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-8bBLbFW9z54/TiNjnsk3RUI/AAAAAAAAe0U/jlhb_9Z3g0A/s800/rockford%2Bfiles%2Bposter.jpg


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Those where the day's, lol. Did anyone read where it stated that all the components are "hand installed", it showed and assembly line and everyone was placing components on the board. Man I wish I had that job, wait those jobs are overseas now.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

TrickyRicky said:


> Those where the day's, lol. Did anyone read where it stated that all the components are "hand installed", it showed and assembly line and everyone was placing components on the board. Man I wish I had that job, wait those jobs are overseas now.


lol i doubt it. it would be paintstaking boring work sir. 

but they sure have gone downhill since then on a quality scale huh?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

they were amazing. I knew a friend in high school that has a pair of punch 12s, punch 6.5" and punch tweeters. powered em with a punch 75 and punch 45. when you consider it was less than 150 watts total, it blew away alot of the garbage that is sold today.


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

All my early systems were Rockford powered.

Started out in 95-96 with 2 punch 40's powering two JL 12w1s. Then many installs later I had the Punch 40's running Bostons up front and a Punch 100 powering a Power 15". You could hear me coming for miles  Had it in something like a 3 cu ft ported box in my 92 Eagle Talon IIRC.

Those were the days, gas was .89 cents a gallon and all I had to worry about was making a car payment.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Following up the scans, here is a 1993 RF Marketing/Promo Video uploaded to YouTube by Wayne Harris (dbdragusa)

Rockford Corporation - "A World Class Competitor"

I'd love to have a higher quality version of this vid or any similar from RF, Orion, MTX, PPI, PG, etc.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

req said:


> lol i doubt it. it would be paintstaking boring work sir.
> 
> but they sure have gone downhill since then on a quality scale huh?


Not for me, I would be able to do it for a LIVING. If I love what I do, than I can do it for a LIVING for LIFE.



bigdwiz said:


> Following up the scans, here is a 1993 RF Marketing/Promo Video uploaded to YouTube by Wayne Harris (dbdragusa)
> 
> Rockford Corporation - "A World Class Competitor"
> 
> I'd love to have a higher quality version of this vid or any similar from RF, Orion, MTX, PPI, PG, etc.


Thanks for the nice vid link. Thats how it suppost to be, HERE IN THE USA, with lots of QC.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Makes me really sad that nearly every great mainstream car audio manufacturer of the 80's and 90's have now all turned to overseas manufacturing and subsequently into complete crap.


----------



## 11.50fox (Apr 19, 2008)

in high school i was a hifonics/kicker guy, one buddys was a rockford guy. 12 punch 12s punch 200ix and 100ix on the hi end and if got offf,


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I think I blew more subs with a punch 45 than any other amp. Rated at just 37x2 or bridged 2 something like 150watts? Loudest machine of its day.


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for a great post. That brought back some memories. I got to attend RTTI twice and once was during the chrome 1000 era so somewhere around when that article was written. They were totally state of the art! (before PPI was)... LOL


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

pdqwrx said:


> Thanks for a great post. That brought back some memories. I got to attend RTTI twice and once was during the chrome 1000 era so somewhere around when that article was written. They were totally state of the art! (before PPI was)... LOL


You attended Rockford training you don't happen to have some manual or other literature that you could please share on the forum, a few scans or something. It would be great to hear a few story's about the old rtti days


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

My first serious system:

Chevy Berreta, punch Audiophile tweets in dash, beefy punch 5.25 mids in the kicks, 2 punch audiophile 12's, punch 40 on mids and highs, punch 60 on bass. 

it rocked.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I never liked the sound of their stuff even back in the day. It was one of the brands I sold (1991-1994) & I also tried it in my car several times.... they did have power since they were always way under rated but the SQ was average at best to me.


----------

